# Harvest Time.



## matefrio (Oct 5, 2011)

9 kits born this summer and it was time to harvest them.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for showing your method of butchering a rabbit.  Interesting.  I did catfish like that.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Oct 5, 2011)

At what weight do you process them? I like the umm not sure what you call it but the thing that kills the rabbit.


----------



## matefrio (Oct 5, 2011)

Hickoryneck said:
			
		

> At what weight do you process them? I like the umm not sure what you call it but the thing that kills the rabbit.


When they average 5lbs. or between 8 and 11 weeks old.  This summer was hot and they didn't make weight so they're a bit older than I'd have liked.

The thing I used to dispatch them was one of these:  http://www.therabbitwringer.com/  It's the first time using it and it's much easier than brooming them and worth it if you're going to butcher a bunch at a time.


----------



## doubled (Oct 5, 2011)

MATEFRIO wish you were near me in Melbourne, Fla I can't find Cali's anywhere. Good looking bunch.


----------



## matefrio (Oct 5, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> MATEFRIO wish you were near me in Melbourne, Fla I can't find Cali's anywhere. Good looking bunch.


Figures, I can't get the bread of rabbits called flordians.  I'd love to have them as I think they'd work out better than these large Cali's in my setup.  Cali's aren't an issue here.  Tons of places have them.  

Have you checked craigslist?

http://melbourne.craigslist.com.au/grd/2551141332.html


----------



## doubled (Oct 6, 2011)

matefrio said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's weird, I look at Craigs list almost every day, I type in Rabbits and I have never seen that ad, Thanks. I got white hair guess the eyes or brain is going now     Thanks again I will cal them tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Oct 10, 2011)

Great photos! Thanks for posting.

I use the Rabbit Wringer as well (actually, I use the cheaper Rabbit Wrangler which is just the unfinished non-stainless version... I'm cheap). Makes it very efficient and works great with chickens too, but you have to hold the heads of chickens while using it or their heads slip through.


----------



## texcalkas (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw the Rabbit Wringer in the current issue of Mother Earth News and was horrified at first but after I thought about it a while, and saw their video on YouTube, I began to rethink my initial reaction.  Is it as easy to use as the video appears?  My dad was always the one that "did the deed" on the rabbits we had as a little girl and now I'm the one that will have to do it.  I'd like a method that is quick and oops-proof.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the inspiration. I processed my first one tonight.  I put a Wringer on the Christmas list and just used the broomstick method, or actually the tpost method, this evening.  Nice big bun is chillin in the freezer.  I'm super interested in the wringer for ease of handling the rabbit. I think it will be much easier to off them if 1) it's at a better height than uh my feet and 2) I can pull out instead of up.   It worked, it just wasn't ideal. I can see the potential for mishap.


----------



## brentr (Oct 12, 2011)

texcalkas said:
			
		

> I saw the Rabbit Wringer in the current issue of Mother Earth News and was horrified at first but after I thought about it a while, and saw their video on YouTube, I began to rethink my initial reaction.  Is it as easy to use as the video appears?  My dad was always the one that "did the deed" on the rabbits we had as a little girl and now I'm the one that will have to do it.  I'd like a method that is quick and oops-proof.


I use a rabbit wringer...made my own for about 75 cents in scrap metal vs. $50 for the "official" thing...it is as easy as it looks.  It is all about technique.  Calm, quiet carry to the tool, firmly grasping the hind legs, then positioning the head and breaking the neck in one fluid motion.  Lights go out on the rabbit before they know what happened (really!).


----------



## brentr (Oct 12, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Thanks for the inspiration. I processed my first one tonight.  I put a Wringer on the Christmas list and just used the broomstick method, or actually the tpost method, this evening.  Nice big bun is chillin in the freezer.  I'm super interested in the wringer for ease of handling the rabbit. I think it will be much easier to off them if 1) it's at a better height than uh my feet and 2) I can pull out instead of up.   It worked, it just wasn't ideal. I can see the potential for mishap.


When you mount your wringer, I suggest you position it just a little LOWER than waist height.  I found that I got better leverage and a stronger pull if I was pulling up just a little as well as out toward me.  I really like the ease of the wringer to slaughter rabbits.  Best way, in my opinion.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Snowfie (Oct 12, 2011)

matefrio said:
			
		

> The thing I used to dispatch them was one of these:  http://www.therabbitwringer.com/  It's the first time using it and it's much easier than brooming them and worth it if you're going to butcher a bunch at a time.


I'm thinking about getting a rabbit wringer myself.  You like them then?  It seems like there's a bit of technique involved but it looks really smooth and painless.  Would you say that's been your experience?


----------



## Citylife (Oct 14, 2011)

I now use the wringer.  Its a good tool.  Takes the guy a long time to make it and get it shipped, was my experiance.  After a couple you will figure out the best way to use it.  

the lady with 4 dogs, a foster dog, 5 city chickens, 6 rabbits and their kits


----------



## matefrio (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes, this was the first time with the rabbitwringer and it works very well.   Much smoother than the broomstick I was using before.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

matefrio said:
			
		

> 9 kits born this summer and it was time to harvest them.
> 
> http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/4638/66157687.jpg
> http://img832.imageshack.us/img832/7973/27543813.jpg
> ...


My husband is a professional butcher (has been doing it for 11 years now) and he said that he was impressed! Good job matefrio


----------



## norcal (Dec 11, 2011)

Do they FLOP around after using the ZINGER?   The broomstick worked, but there was definite flopping.  Ugh!


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Dec 11, 2011)

norcal said:
			
		

> Do they FLOP around after using the ZINGER?   The broomstick worked, but there was definite flopping.  Ugh!


There will always be at least a minimal twitching due to nerves, regardless of method used.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> norcal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it's a hard thing to see, especially when you think that it's still alive, but they are not.


----------



## Citylife (Dec 11, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> AZ Rabbits said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2  this happens I think with most animals


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Dec 12, 2011)

great topic! i'm beginning to get into rabbits and have been looking at the rabbit wringer myself. as many seem to say, i'm also likeing how quick and easy it looks. i'm a pretty tough farm girl but i'm definitely an animal lover. i don't want my food to have gone through lots of pain. i want rabbits for meat, to sell, and to tan their furs. the other thing i like about this method is no holes in the animal and no wasted bullets. and i can collect the brains if i wanted. i'm thinking of making my own wringer but i cant seem to think of what the dimensions might be.


----------



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 10, 2012)

doubled said:
			
		

> matefrio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I think that is Melbourne, Australia.... 

And one thing I have found with CL is that you have to search by "rabbit" AND then by "rabbits"...the search engine is very literal.


----------



## zzGypsy (Jan 10, 2012)

oneacrefarm said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and while you're at it, search for "rabit" and "rabits" because lots of folks can't type or can't spell.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 10, 2012)

zzGypsy said:
			
		

> oneacrefarm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget bunnies and different ways to spell that wrong.


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for showing your method of butchering a rabbit.  Interesting.  I did catfish like that.


That's exactly what it reminded me of!


----------

